
Fedora 33 Making Progress with Their Btrfs-by-Default on the Desktop - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Fedora-33-Btrfs-Progress-Report
======
jbotz
This is an unqualifiedly good thing. Btrfs is today is a very solid, modern
and featureful filesystem and deserving of wider adoption. People are
rightfully somewhat hesitant to switch to new filesystems---it's the subsystem
in which a bug can probably cause more grief for the end-user than any other
---so to get wider adoption we need distributions to take the lead.

I myself switched to btrfs on my laptop some time ago primarily for much the
same reasons that Fedora cites as their motivation... because I found that I
always ended up with my free disk space on the wrong partitions! With btrfs
you don't need partitions anymore... with its subvolumes you can even have
multiple OSes on the same filesystem! And once I had btrfs's simplicity of
making snapshots I found myself using that feature to significant advantage as
well; taking a snapshot gives one a nice peace of mind before doing anything
that might be dangerous! (In adddition to be a better way of making backups).
There are other benefits, and having btrfs in wider use on workstations should
give a boost to its further development.

